# John Deere or Kubota



## gridge (Nov 13, 2011)

I am trying to choose a garden tractor to mow 2ac. of new rough and somewhat steep land. I am looking at a JD x530 2010 with 140 hrs. for $4000 or a Kubota G2100 with 350hrs. 2008 for $5000. I like them both but which will serve me better?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

John Deere..John Deere...I've heard of them. 

I would also take under considerion dealer protection plan plus rep dealer has,plus leg room.


----------



## 1935JohnDeereB (Nov 20, 2011)

John Deere they are more reliablel The Price doesn't matter. But the brand does.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

I replied in the other thread asking the same question. You know, the one you started the day before you started this one.


----------

